
Most cryptocurrencies will crash to zero, Goldman Sachs says - everdev
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/02/07/most-cryptocurrencies-will-crash-to-zero-goldman-sachs-says.html
======
TaylorGood
Have said it before but CNBC seemingly loves to rag cryptocurrency. Their
tweets end up retweeted on my stream and they always have a slant.
Unfortunately their @CNBCFastMoney account has 2.2 million followers. Easy to
understand if newer entrants to cryptocurrency see surface content like that
and panic. It’s nonstop.

